# What breeds are best hor hunting?



## Starwind (3 March 2011)

I have a New Forest x ID (odd combination i know) and i really like the idea of 
cubbing/drag hunting one day. He'll be 3 in May so we're a long way off yet and should make 14.3 - 15hh.

Everyone ask's me what i want to eventually do with him and im really not into,Dressage,SJ,Eventing etc..

Hunting sounds right up my street but wouldn't have clue where i would even start...

Be Gentle with me...


----------



## skewby (3 March 2011)

What I love about hunting (well, one of the things) is that all breeds, types, sizes and weights are accepted.  I hunt a Suffolk x in a mainly TB pack, so looked very out of place in the early days.  But for hunting folk, in my limited experience, it's what a horse can do and how it behaves that matters.  Which is why I like it so much more than many other disciplines.  Don't worry, just go, and discover your horse's capabilities, hunting brings out the best in them.  And for what it's worth with the native cunning and the ID's strength you could have yourself the kind that people ride up to just to ask where you got it/how is it bred/is it for sale and do you have any more at home?! like I do lol xx


----------



## Dunlin (3 March 2011)

I've hunted on a 15.3 New Forest and he was excellent! New Forest ponies are a very hardy breed, intelligent and known for being multi-talented. The other horse I hunted on was an Irish Thoroughbred, again a very good hunter.

I personally think you can do anything or any horse but clearly some are more "natural" than others.

The main things "required" for hunting are general good fitness and stamina. Thankfully those things you can work on for free 

Where to start would be to follow a local hunt as a supporter (obviously) on foot/car and check out what sort of terrain they cover and what the jumping efforts are like. That way you know what to cover when training yours and there will be lots of very friendly people there to chat to for more support 

If you're not into the 3 phases of Eventing have you thought about other things like Hunter Trials or Team Chasing?

Hope this is of some help to you


----------



## skewby (3 March 2011)

Dunlin said:



			The main things "required" for hunting are general good fitness and stamina. Thankfully those things you can work on for free 

Click to expand...

Totally agree with this, also bold.  On a bold and brave horse, you cannot fail to have a good time.


----------



## Starwind (4 March 2011)

Thanks Guys. 

I'm hoping he will be Bold. He is very Brave now even as a  3 year old not a lot phases him. Some of the older horses on our yard spook at the silliest things but my boy trusts me and happy to learn if things are OK or not. 

Oh how exciting...


----------



## VoR (4 March 2011)

I like my IDxTB, big enough, strong enough, brave enough and fast enough to cope.........just let down by his jockey


----------



## Starwind (4 March 2011)

VoR said:



			I like my IDxTB, big enough, strong enough, brave enough and fast enough to cope.........just let down by his jockey 

Click to expand...

Oh i'm sure that's not the case


----------



## L&M (4 March 2011)

I think it depends on the country. 

I have 2 x 15hh native crosses who are perfect for our trappy hill country and the height of jumps we do. However they would not stand up to flat galloping and hedge country as would not be fast or scopey enough, and I would spend a lot of time opening gates.

Equally those on larger blood types struggle with our hills and woodlands, but would undoubtedly fly across flat country and leave mine for dust......!

In terms of getting started have a look at the MFHA website to find packs in your area, and maybe speak to their secs to see which country may suit your horse best. If possible go on hound excercise or cubbing late summer to get your horse used to the idea, and then go from there.

Have fun!


----------



## Starbucks (4 March 2011)

I think all horses have the potential to make good hunters.  Does depend on country and what you want to do to a degree though. I think my horse is well suited to hunting because he is sensible and hardy enough for trappy country but has plenty of speed and scope for big hedge country  perfect!!  Hes 16.3 IDxTB (kind of).


----------



## rosie fronfelen (4 March 2011)

Hubby is a huntsman and for the last 12 seasons has hunted his 3/4 arab, 15.2 and now 17 years old and still fit as a fiddle-fitness is the thing.


----------



## paddi22 (4 March 2011)

I always think a clever horse is often best out hunting. I used to ahave a fab connie x hunter. Now i've a young tb but for all his fitness and scope, i don't think he has the cleverness needed to look after himself and make quick decision over obstacles. He looks to me to guide him, which is fine, but i'd never feel confident hunting a horse like that completely. I always think a savvy, quick thinking horse of any breed is worth its weight in gold on a hunting field.


----------



## skewby (4 March 2011)

paddi22 said:



			I always think a clever horse is often best out hunting. I used to ahave a fab connie x hunter. Now i've a young tb but for all his fitness and scope, i don't think he has the cleverness needed to look after himself and make quick decision over obstacles. He looks to me to guide him, which is fine, but i'd never feel confident hunting a horse like that completely. I always think a savvy, quick thinking horse of any breed is worth its weight in gold on a hunting field.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's SO true too.  Mine's sharp as a tack, I just point and kick on and the number of times I've seen horses go over/down right in front of me and he's cleanly found his way through/over whatever it is, are too numerous for me to remember!  I don't look pretty on him when he does it mind but I do stay on and I trust him 200%.  I love hunting and totally got the bug from day 1, but I do think that that's totally down to him and how he handles it.  Long as I don't fiddle and let him DO it, he'll go over/through anything.  Like riding a cat!  

Actually my most priceless one, loads of us were queuing and dithering over a big, trappy 5 bar gate, we all spent so long looking at the jump we didn't look beyond.  As we sailed over, still airborne I saw the two in front of me go straight down, one stride out there was bog.  All I could do was sit up and think "goodbye world" but horse clocked them/the bog and instantly leaped it, clever sod, his brains have often worked against me in the past but hunting he's priceless


----------



## skewby (4 March 2011)

Starwind said:



			Thanks Guys. 

I'm hoping he will be Bold. He is very Brave now even as a  3 year old not a lot phases him. Some of the older horses on our yard spook at the silliest things but my boy trusts me and happy to learn if things are OK or not. 

Oh how exciting...
		
Click to expand...

He looks lovely OP!  Whereabouts are you, maybe someone on here local to you will offer to escort you out your first time(s)  xx


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (4 March 2011)

skewby said:



			What I love about hunting (well, one of the things) is that all breeds, types, sizes and weights are accepted.  I hunt a Suffolk x
		
Click to expand...

.............oh, what I was about to say


----------



## skewby (4 March 2011)

JackyandRosie said:



			.............oh, what I was about to say 

Click to expand...

 so true tho isn't it?  With a socking great coloured I am no stranger to prejudice.  And occasionally I may be looked down upon at a meet, until they see him shift/jump


----------



## spotty_pony (4 March 2011)

I hunt my Appaloosa and he is fantastic at it! He is very fit and has great stamina which is probably why Appaloosa's make great Endurance horses. He is a bold and very careful jumper and he is very sure footed which is great for our country as it is very hilly!


----------



## Starwind (4 March 2011)

I'm on the Surrey/Hants border so could go Surrey or Hampshire, had a look on web and there are quite a few.. Looks great fun


----------



## star (4 March 2011)

you should come out with the Sandhurst draghunt sometime - it's great fun!  I used to hunt a pure Welsh D who was a bit finer than your typical cob, about 15.2hh (although half of him is withers) and he is just the cleverest horse I've ever ridden.  He could get himself out of any trouble, quick on his feet, great over trappy fences, nippy and nimble yet the scope to fly hedges too.  He's the middle one in my signature.

Now I hunt a Welsh D x TB who is about 15.3hh and pretty similar, bit faster and a bit more scope for the big stuff but still fairly nimble and quick on his feet.  Both of them like to be left alone and will happily sort themselves out, I just need to sit tight on top!


----------



## skewby (4 March 2011)

star said:



			I used to hunt a pure Welsh D who was a bit finer than your typical cob, about 15.2hh (although half of him is withers) and he is just the cleverest horse I've ever ridden.  He could get himself out of any trouble, quick on his feet, great over trappy fences, nippy and nimble yet the scope to fly hedges too.  He's the middle one in my signature.
		
Click to expand...

Oh do you not hunt him any more star??  Shame, I LOVED your posts (and pics) about him!


----------



## star (4 March 2011)

skewby said:



			Oh do you not hunt him any more star??  Shame, I LOVED your posts (and pics) about him!
		
Click to expand...

he damaged his cruciate ligament last yr end of the season and was also diagnosed with bilateral stifle OCD   he is currently back in trot work but he'll never hunt again   I do miss hunting him so much.


----------



## Fiagai (4 March 2011)

my current fella is as cute as a box of foxes and is fantastic at tackling the biggest banks, ditches and hedges you throw at him (though funilly enough he is not so enthusiastic about fly fences!) .  I would recommend  any horse that has the proverbial "fifth leg" and that can get themselves out of trouble crossing any country...


----------



## Simsar (5 March 2011)

Starwind said:



			I'm on the Surrey/Hants border so could go Surrey or Hampshire, had a look on web and there are quite a few.. Looks great fun
		
Click to expand...

Can i just say the horse in the picture is very very attractive and I think he should do Workers too.  All the best very nice.


----------



## TJP (6 March 2011)

Irish, but I've got to say that as I'm in Ireland lol. My mare is (probably) ID/TB. Big Irish ears and decent bone, can go all day with fuel still left in the tank, clever as a cat over fences, very careful and intelligent. Even though she is 16.2+ she has a pony attitude to fences - that needed 5th leg when required. She's the first horse I have bought in a long time that I have no idea of her breeding but whatever it is it certainly has produced the goods. When I finish with her she shall be staying as a broodmare.


----------



## Simsar (6 March 2011)

TJP said:



			Irish, but I've got to say that as I'm in Ireland lol. My mare is (probably) ID/TB. Big Irish ears and decent bone, can go all day with fuel still left in the tank, clever as a cat over fences, very careful and intelligent. Even though she is 16.2+ she has a pony attitude to fences - that needed 5th leg when required. She's the first horse I have bought in a long time that I have no idea of her breeding but whatever it is it certainly has produced the goods. When I finish with her she shall be staying as a broodmare.
		
Click to expand...

Best answer by far  the big ears well I would say Clover Hill in there somewhere.  All the best you have the worlds best horse in the worlds best country. Pictures please.


----------



## Simsar (7 March 2011)

TB's LOL!


----------



## TJP (7 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Best answer by far  the big ears well I would say Clover Hill in there somewhere.  All the best you have the worlds best horse in the worlds best country. Pictures please.

Click to expand...

I have a yearling out of a mare by cloverhill with the big ears as well lol. When I manage to work photo bucket I shall get a pic up.


----------



## Flying_Filly (7 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			the big ears well I would say Clover Hill in there somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Really? my ID (maybe x maybe pure ID who knows) has HUGE ears and when he's relaxed they flop out and then lollop around, bit like a donkey   To make it all so much cuter he is a grey/dappled and his ears are almost variegated. 

He is a lush hunter (and team chaser). He comes into his own in deep ground (He has been nick named Sherman on occasions) and will jump anything. He goes so much better if I just leave well alone. I find this kind of ride works well for a few ports and a nice hip flask. I concentrate on staying on and having fun and he keeps us safe 

Others on our yard hunt a mix. We have the p2p for qualification. A few ponies of very mixed breeding, an ISH.. Everything has fun and goes well.  i really agree that it's about fittness. I might also add that the bond you have with your horse is HUGE too.


----------



## marmalade76 (7 March 2011)

Sidney said:



			I think it depends on the country. 

I have 2 x 15hh native crosses who are perfect for our trappy hill country and the height of jumps we do. However they would not stand up to flat galloping and hedge country as would not be fast or scopey enough, and I would spend a lot of time opening gates.

Equally those on larger blood types struggle with our hills and woodlands, but would undoubtedly fly across flat country and leave mine for dust......!
		
Click to expand...

I had a 15.1 native cross (NF x TB) who would jump most hedges and was certainly fast and scopey enough! He was great out bloodhounding in galloping country and was also perfect in the trappy Cotswold country. He hunted with the Berks and Bucks Draghounds for three seasons before I bought him. 

For me, the ideal hunter is a native TB cross, they have the speed and stamina of a TB with the toughness, agility and brains of the native. Good manners are a must and I like a horse that thinks for itself.


----------



## marmalade76 (7 March 2011)

paddi22 said:



			I always think a clever horse is often best out hunting. I used to ahave a fab connie x hunter. Now i've a young tb but for all his fitness and scope, i don't think he has the cleverness needed to look after himself and make quick decision over obstacles. He looks to me to guide him, which is fine, but i'd never feel confident hunting a horse like that completely. I always think a savvy, quick thinking horse of any breed is worth its weight in gold on a hunting field.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree.


----------



## Simsar (8 March 2011)

Flying_Filly said:



			Really? my ID (maybe x maybe pure ID who knows) has HUGE ears and when he's relaxed they flop out and then lollop around, bit like a donkey  Well normally horses with big ears have Clover Hill lines, saying that we have a broodmare on loan that looks like eyore! But I don't think CH is in her pedigree. 

To make it all so much cuter he is a grey/dappled and his ears are almost variegated. 

He is a lush hunter (and team chaser). He comes into his own in deep ground That'll be the part bog pony! (He has been nick named Sherman on occasions) LOL! and will jump anything. He goes so much better if I just leave well alone. I find this kind of ride works well for a few ports and a nice hip flask. I concentrate on staying on and having fun and he keeps us safe 

Others on our yard hunt a mix. We have the p2p for qualification. A few ponies of very mixed breeding, an ISH.. Everything has fun and goes well.  i really agree that it's about fittness. I might also add that the bond you have with your horse is HUGE too.
		
Click to expand...

Trust your horse if you don't don't take him/her.  I think a horse depends on the county you are hunting, but irish all the way.  If you look at the B and W photo's I posted they all look like polo ponies!  Take a look at the saddles too!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (8 March 2011)

The most important thing is to feel safe irrespective of breed.  Different types suit different country.  This old boy not exactly a typical hunter is he?? He is a Percheron X.


----------



## wench (11 March 2011)

Echo what everyone else says - depends on the attitude of your horse and what country you are in.

Personally I couldnt beat my strapping 16.3 NH type TB who was from Leicestershire - had been in hunt service with one of the hunts there. 

Hunting in Lincolnshire, never had a problem catching up with anything when we were left at the back (he used to kick!) and would jump any ditch put in front of him - I was never brave enough to try and jump anything else on him as his SJ/XC could be a bit dodgey if he didnt want to jump. However, I suspect out hunting he would have cleared anything you pointed him at.


----------



## skewby (11 March 2011)

star said:



			he damaged his cruciate ligament last yr end of the season and was also diagnosed with bilateral stifle OCD   he is currently back in trot work but he'll never hunt again   I do miss hunting him so much.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is dreadful news.  Well, congratulate yourself you gave him an absolute ball of a season when he was sound (and I saw the evidence, and that was definitely a ball!).  Sorry mate  xxx


----------

